# Soft-Sps Interbus



## Rudi (9 Juni 2007)

Was gibt es für Software-SPS mit Treibern für eine Phoenix ISA-Interbusmasterkarte.


----------



## zotos (9 Juni 2007)

Denke mal das der Einfachste Weg über eine Phoenix SoftSPS läuft.

Aber auch CoDeSys kann mit den Phoenix Interbuskarten umgehen (steht auf denen ihrer Homepage) und im Forum von 3s habe ich auch schon gelesen das jemand das gemacht hat. Habe aber keine Erfahrung damit.

Für die Konfiguration der Karte brauchst Du sicher eine Software von Phoenix und die Treiber wirst Du auch wohl von denen bekommen.

Also ich würde auf jeden Fall bei Phoenix nach schauen und um noch einen Vergleich zu haben mal bei 3s Anrufen.


----------



## Rudi (9 Juni 2007)

Bin nicht ganz schlau geworden auf der Phoenix-Page.
Wie heist denn die Phoenix SoftSPS ? Möglicht eine ältere Ausführung welche noch mit ISA-Karte klarkommt.


----------



## zotos (9 Juni 2007)

Rudi schrieb:


> Bin nicht ganz schlau geworden auf der Phoenix-Page.
> Wie heist denn die Phoenix SoftSPS ? Möglicht eine ältere Ausführung welche noch mit ISA-Karte klarkommt.



Also gerade bei älteren Sachen ist das jetzt schwer abzuschätzen die ISA-Karten wurden/werden ja nun doch eine Zeit lang gebaut.

Such mal die genaue Bezeichnung von der Karte raus dann kann die vielleicht jemand helfen. (ich nicht) 

Ich habe mal vor Jahren mir eine SlotSPS (Also keine SoftSPS) von Phoenix gearbeitet da wurde PCworx verwendet. Kann mich aber an den Namen der Karte nicht erinnern ;o(


----------



## Rudi (9 Juni 2007)

Karte nennt sich: PC Controller Card IBS PC ISA SC/I-T
Bin für jeden Hinweis dankbar.
Wie kann ich Zustände im Adressbereich des PC zu Ausgangsbaugruppen im Interbus bringen. Oder umgekehrt Eingänge vom Interbus auf Adressbereich des PC. Hat jemand ein "einfaches" Beispiel ?


----------



## zotos (9 Juni 2007)

phoenix-contact schrieb:
			
		

> INTERBUS-Anschaltbaugruppen der Generation 4 für PCs
> 
> Mit den intelligenten Anschaltbaugruppen IBS PC ISA SC / I-T und IBS PC 104 SC-T stehen für den PC zwei hochsprachenprogrammierbare INTERBUS-Anschaltbaugruppen der Generation 4 zur Verfügung.
> Bei der IBS PC 104 SC-T handelt es sich um eine software-kompatible Bauvariante im weltweit standardisierten PC/104-Format.
> ...



Also Stichwort lautet: IBS PC SC HLI  (auch wenn das bei weitem kein Wort ist)

http://select.phoenixcontact.com/cg...UID=2722920&prodid=5626_de_02.pdf&asid=822226


----------



## Rudi (9 Juni 2007)

zotos schrieb:


> Also Stichwort lautet: IBS PC SC HLI (auch wenn das bei weitem kein Wort ist)


 
Danke, aber leider muss ich zugeben das das meine Fähigkeiten überschreitet.


----------



## zotos (9 Juni 2007)

Ich habe Dich dann wohl falsch verstanden.

Vielleicht hilft Dir dann doch das hier:
http://www.kw-software.com/global_download_de/ProConOS_4.0_VxWorks_Intel_DE.PDF
weiter.

Unter Feldbus-Schnittstellen ist Deine Karte aufgeführt.


----------



## Holzwurm (5 Juli 2007)

Rudi schrieb:


> Was gibt es für Software-SPS mit Treibern für eine Phoenix ISA-Interbusmasterkarte.


 


Hallo
Also wir haben früher mal eine Interbus-ISA-Karte von Phoenix mit der Soft-SPS von ibhsoftec betrieben. Sieh dir das mal an!!!
http://www.ibhsoftec-sps.de/german/Produktauswahl_PLC.htm


----------



## Rudi (5 Juli 2007)

*ISA-IBS-Karte*



Holzwurm schrieb:


> Hallo
> Also wir haben früher mal eine Interbus-ISA-Karte von Phoenix mit der Soft-SPS von ibhsoftec betrieben. Sieh dir das mal an!!!
> http://www.ibhsoftec-sps.de/german/Produktauswahl_PLC.htm


 
Hallo Holzwurm,
Hast Du evtl. noch mehr Informationen. Woher kam der Treiber. Wurde er extra bestellt oder war er Bestandteil der Soft-SPS ?
Leider ist in der Demo nichts zu finden.


----------



## Holzwurm (5 Juli 2007)

Rudi schrieb:


> Hallo Holzwurm,
> Hast Du evtl. noch mehr Informationen. Woher kam der Treiber. Wurde er extra bestellt oder war er Bestandteil der Soft-SPS ?
> Leider ist in der Demo nichts zu finden.


 

Hallo
Das kann ich dir leider nicht sagen, das war vor meiner Zeit. Die Karte selber hab ich aber noch, Typ: IBS PC ISA SC/I-T. Diese Karte hat auf jeden Fall mit der SoftSPS von ibh funktioniert.
Wenn du eine ähnliche hast, dann stehen die Chancen also gut, dass du was auftreiben kannst.
Vielleicht probierst du das mal http://www.ibhsoftec-sps.de/german/Formular_OPC_Demo.htm

Der OPC-Server soll meines Wissens Schnittstelle sein für PC-Programme und SoftSPS, vielleicht auch zur Hardware!
Ansonsten hilft ein Anruf bei ibh. Da wirst du geholfen


----------



## Marc (8 Juli 2007)

Du kannst dir bei http://www.kw-software.com/ die Demo Version von Multiprog laden. Bei der Installation wird ein Treiber für die Phoenix Karte angeboten. Nach der Installation kannst Du das ProConOS als Soft SPS nutzen und programmiert wird über Multiprog!


----------

